# Homebirth without gas and air?



## xsadiex

Hi ladies!

I had my son at home and had a pool and used gas and air. This time is like to try it without the gas but I don't know if I will be able to. Around transition I really felt I couldn't cope anymore an the gas gave me something to concentrate on and it helped me relax. That part was so hard, I've never felt pain like that before but I coped fine and the pushing part was great, didn't need gas and air for that.

For those who didn't use gas and air, what helped you cope? Im considering being more active and maybe getting out the pool and walking around. Any tips?


----------



## fionar

I just kind of meditated and zoned out - we don't have gas and air in the US, so that wasn't an option for me when I had my son. Being active should definitely help... do you have access to a birth ball or a birth stool? I REALLY liked the birth ball because of the range of positions I could get in to on it. The tub helped a lot, too - I'd definitely recommend using water!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Midwives in my area do not carry any type of pain meds (that includes gas and air). It is normal to feel like you can't cope in transition, and that is actually a sign to the Midwives that your baby is close to being born. There are a lot of hormones going crazy at that time and you dialate the most during transition. 

What worked for me last time was to close my eyes and think about a flower opening up, to represent opening up of my cervix. I also swayed a lot and sipped on water. Moaning is also suppose to be good for transition, and so is water.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I found that my mind was so powerful, similar to NaturalMomma above, I visualised my cervix opening and my baby moving down. I made myself relax with every contraction, physically forcing myself to un-tense my hands and shoulders. It was intense but managable.

Why not have the gas and air on stand by just incase but tell your MW not to offer it to you, and that you'll ask if you want it.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Nobody in Australia homebirths with gas and air. I found using Clary Sage essential oil (NOT SAGE but CLARY SAGE) during transition took the edge of and I was able to manage well with that bit of help. I used it as a compress on my abdomen and wiped it off before hoping in the birth pool.


----------



## aliss

I found moaning in the shower helped me through transition but I admit that was really the breaking point where I wish I was dead! 

TBH I got through transition by thinking "if I don't, I'll have to go to the hospital!!!" after my 1sts disastrous hospital birth, that was enough to keep me home!!!! :)


----------



## Feronia

My midwives don't carry gas and air so it wasn't an option for me. I don't really know when transition occurred with me because I didn't notice it. My contractions never got closer together than 4 minutes, so it all felt like a continual process -- it never really intensified, I just felt like pushing. Like the other ladies have been saying, hot water helped incredibly. I went in and out of the shower and birth tub and just tried staying super relaxed so I wouldn't tense up.


----------



## ravenmel

With my first I had gas and air in the birth centre but stopped using it after an hour.

I have my second at home I planned to use gas and air but ended up having a unassisted labour so no gas and air. It was ok just breathe through it and tell yourself you can do it, it wasn't as bad the second time around because you know it will be over. The first time I though I can't cope coz this is going to last forever, its just panic talking. 

Have a good strong team around you. This might sound weird but have a list of things they can't say whilst your in labour and tell them before hand. I hate seeing midwives telling women off when they get to that stage of, I can't do this! My mum said stop screaming you'rE being silly now? I seriously wanted to slap her but what a thing to say, that was with my 1st LO.


----------



## gryphongrl

I planned a homebirth but had to go to the hospital because LO was born before 37 weeks... during transition I pretty much just screamed at my midwife and husband that I hadnt been warned properly about the pain. I still wouldnt get an epidural next time, but I totally get why some women do, as it was miserable. LOL. I wasnt very classy, but I got through it okay. My midwife slipped me a few arnica pellets too.


----------



## xsadiex

Thanks for your replies ladies. I just remember feeling do hopeless and wanting to die as I'd never felt pain like that before , it felt like it was going to continue for ever! At least this time I am more prepared.
I was literally writhing around in the birth pool, it helped a bit though.
I'm so excited to do it again anyway as I loved my last experience so much x


----------



## AJBliss

I had no option in transition. It was awful, and I woke my OH up to have him ask the midwife to come. They were short-staffed and said no! If I wanted to be seen, I'd have to come in. Wild horses could not have dragged me into a car at that point, so I decided to try to hold on until shift change 3.5 hours later. Visualisations were my friend. And the pool. It was 4.5 hours after our original call that the midwives arrived, and almost immediately declared I could push. So I did. For just over two hours. When they were getting ready to leave after all was said and done, one mentioned that I hadn't even needed gas and air. What?! Yes, they brought it with them and never told me. So not fair! But at least I know I can do it without now. :haha:


----------



## beetroot

I've had 2 homebirths and the first I managed without G&A. I used visualisation and breathed through the contractions. The contractions were regular but I had time to doze and rest between them. I did ask for it during transition but my midwife said I was doing fine without it, so I didn't get it. The second birth, my labour was slow until 6cms, but after I got in the pool, it's like my body relaxed and, wow, the contractions got so intense and on top of each other, I had to have G&A almost straight away. There was no way I was breathing through those buggers, LOL! It was over quickly after that though!
Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## weffi82

I just swayed through most, then knelt over my ball as it got more intense, deep breaths then got into pool at 8-9cm (kneeling) squeezed hubbys hand then pushed. :-/


----------



## fides

xsadiex said:


> For those who didn't use gas and air, what helped you cope? Im considering being more active and maybe getting out the pool and walking around. Any tips?

gas & air is not offered here, so it's not like it was a choice to go without it for me. honestly, the biggest thing that helped me was prayer and meditating on the songs i had playing on my mp3 player. i did not get out of the pool - didn't have the energy. :haha:

good luck! :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

I only got g&a for the hospital transfer as paramedics carry it and that was the same time I hit transition (but wasn't as bad as I'd imagined it but did keep thinking about when the last labour on pitocin was like lol) the midwives don't carry it here, they have to have a taxi bring it from delivery if and when the lady wants it. So with how fast it went I wouldn't of had it otherwise, but if there wasn't mec in waters at that time I would of been getting in pool which I'd of hoped would bring some relief. Hopefully I'll find out next time!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I guess for me, i coped without gas and air because it isn't an option here!
I honestly think that made me cope. knowing there wernt any alternatives unless i went to the hospital :lol:
but in all seriousness, the thing i did a lot was howling. I know that sounds rediculous but i would kind of sing deep..i guess to some it would sound like yelling but it was very controlled deep yelling. that helped me a lot....oh and grabbing the students MWs hand super tight :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

my last was born with no pain relief not even the birthpool lol, DH did rub my lower back a little during transition but that was it,


----------



## xsadiex

Thanks for your replies, I'm feeling confident about the whole thing now. Actually very excited :).


----------



## Lady_Venom

Try your best to focus on your breathing. I deeply concentrated on my inhale through the nose, exhale through mouth. I closed my eyes and held onto OH's legs with every contraction as he would press on pressure points on my back. That definitely took the edge off. Just had my first child in water at home, no gas and air available but I got through it and so will you!


----------



## BunnyN

It's my first so can't give personal advice but my mum had two out of three births without pain relief. Her first birth was very different, due to an emergency she was very drugged up. I was the second and born at home she said I was so different after birth, very alert and lively, compared to my brother who had seemed very sleepy and doped up for about 3 days after. That convinced her that no drugs was better for the baby and for the 3rd birth she opted for no pain relief even though she was in hospital. It was not an easy birth but she said she just concentrated on the fact that it was the best thing for the baby and that got her through. She also loved how great she felt as soon as the birth was over compared to when she had had drugs. Of course not all drugs are the same and a bit of G&A won't have the same effect as some drugs but her experience was enough to convince her that whatever the mum has passes to the baby too and that she didn't want that and that gave her strength.


----------



## murmur

I went crazy on the gas and air with my first hb. The midwives each bought a canister with them and had to get another 2. I used them all before I hit transition so when that point came I panicked terribly but then realised that the only way I would get through the last stages was by having complete faith in myself and my ability to birth a baby. I ended up pushing for two hours without the need for anything.

This time round I am listening to hypnobirthing cd's and hope that will be all I need. The midwives will bring gas and air but I will try not to use them if at all possible.

In retrospect I wish the gas and air had been saved until I was delivering the placenta as I found that to be far more 'painful' both physically and mentally than the labour and actual birth of my son!


----------



## xsadiex

I totally agree with you there about the placenta! I didn't need the gas for pushing but found the placenta part a bit traumatic, a really bossy midwife turned up as they changed shifts and forced me to push it out. It was horrid :(. 

X


----------



## Guppy051708

That is horrible :( The placenta should never be forced out. I feel so sorry for you girls. The placenta shouldn't even be painful in comparison to the baby! Hope you all have a different experience next time. It really shouldn't hurt worse :(


----------



## daisydaisy83

I couldn't use gas and air as I had planned as it made me sick. I managed using a tens machine and breathing techniques, though obviously you can't use the tens in a pool... 

:flower:


----------



## xsadiex

Guppy051708 said:


> That is horrible :( The placenta should never be forced out. I feel so sorry for you girls. The placenta shouldn't even be painful in comparison to the baby! Hope you all have a different experience next time. It really shouldn't hurt worse :(

I know! Shifts changed so my amazing midwives had to leave and the new one was so unfriendly and forceful. She made me push it out even though I didn't need to yet... Had no contractions or anything. And she was rough with me when checking down below after! I am quite upset as the rest of my birth was brilliant. This time I will make sure the midwives are aware of my wishes, last time I was too naive, tired and confused to say anything.


----------



## murmur

I think with me it was more like a comedy of errors. The placenta wasn't forced. I wanted a natural 3rd stage but when son was born the cord was very short - one of the midwives said it was the shortest she had seen. I couldn't get him to my chest and that made attempting to bf impossible as he wouldn't reach. And getting out of the pool was awful - I was walking with him held by the midwife between my knees! Ended up sitting on the toilet with him perched on my legs and me trying to get my nipple over his mouth so he could try to feed. It was very uncomfortable and they had to cut cord sooner than we hoped they would so they could warm him up and do checks etc. I had the jab after an hour and when I still hadn't expelled the placenta an hour after that I had to have the temporary catheta and that was when I started to have contractions again but midwife had to help get it out. I think with the cord being so short, no skin to skin and me just being so tired after 36 hours of labour and no sleep it just slowed everything down and made it much more uncomfortable. Son ended up being blue lighted to the NICU ward as they were concerned about his oxygen levels, but he was fine in the end. 

I think when I discuss my birth plan with the midwives this time I'm going to say that I still want a natural 3rd stage but if the cord is short again then to cut asap so that we can have skin to skin and attempt bf as quickly as possible as there is a big part of me that believes that both son and myself wouldn't have had problems if that had been done in the first place - but if cord is a good length and I can hold baby to my chest comfortably then I would like to try for as natural a 3rd stage as is possible.


----------



## MindUtopia

I just had my baby at home last week without gas and air. Granted, she is my first so I don't have another experience to compare it to, but for me, I think what worked was using natal hypnotherapy (the Maggie Howell method), using a TENS and starting it early before I felt like i actually needed it, and just trying to stay on my own in my own birthing space and unobserved for as long as possible. You can read my birth story in my signature below. But basically, my waters broke at 2am and some contractions started up then. I put on my hypnotherapy music CD and just tried to relax and stay holed up in my bedroom or my lounge by myself with just my husband. The TENS really helped as well as it gave me something to do too, so I didn't focus on the pain (really, it wasn't pain, just intensity) but it kept it from ever getting overwhelming. By the time I called the midwives and they came and checked me, I was already full dilated and starting to push a little, so I think I made it through the 'worst' part (transition) without even realizing I was doing it and without even having G&A available yet. Also, realistically, once I got to the more serious part of labour (pushing), which was the hardest bit for me, I'd kinda forgotten all about the G&A. I put it in my birth plan that I didn't want it offered to me or even mentioned, but that I'd ask for it if I needed it. Well, I totally forgot about this! They didn't offer it, as requested, but I didn't think to ask either because I assumed they'd just give it to me if I needed it. So I just never got it and I was fine without it. I did move around a lot and was walking up and down my stairs and around the house through 2nd stage in between pushes. I'm not sure that helped with the pain, per se, but maybe it did more than I realize. The main thing though for me though I think was just learning some coping techniques through natal hypnotherapy, so I'd highly recommend it. Or just any technique that helps you stay on top of your breathing and remain calm, relaxed and in control.


----------



## xsadiex

Thank you and congratulations :) I will have a look at your birth story!

It's interesting how everyone finds labour so different, i found the pushing stage completly painless and the contractions really hard to get through but sounds like the opposite for you.

I wonder if this time it will be the same for me!


----------



## xsadiex

what a great story! xxx


----------



## belle254

I had a planned home birth for my 1st (mum is a midwife and I've witnessed her giving birth at home), and it was fantastic. Waters broke at around 11pm, immediately started contracting, midwife arrived at about 2.30am and Evie was born at 4.45am. Used gas and air as soon as the other midwife arrived with it, and they estimated I was around (7-8cm) then. Had a birthing ball, with was fantastic! Was only checked once, by my mum, when I was 4cm at about 1am, to decide whether to ring the second midwife. Didn't really want oh involved in the labour, or anyone near me, just got on with it I think!
3rd stage was natural, although I got annoyed waiting for the placenta and almost pushed it out on the loo after half an hour! 
Tried hypnobirthing, but didn't work for me. I'm having a home birth for this one too and everyone's convinced that it will be unassisted because my first labour was so quick, and to be honest, I'm not that worried about going completely natural! xxxx


----------

